# [Pixman] Echec d'installation - absence mmx (RESOLU)

## L4u7r3

Bonjour à tous, Je suis un gentooiste débutant. j'essaye de configurer mon wifi avec wpa_supplicant et pour emerge wpa_supplicant il faut emerge x11-libs/pixman c'est la que sa coince : 

le résultat de 

```
#emerge x11-libs/pixman
```

, celui de 

```
#emerge --info
```

 et /etc/mon make.conf sont dans ce dossier: 

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B9EZAc_LabTHektWNUJwMzlwQUU/editLast edited by L4u7r3 on Thu Jul 26, 2012 12:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## boozo

'alute et bienvenue sur Gentoo (et le forum fr ^^)

En premier lieu, pourrais-tu éditer ton post et modifier le titre de façon à respecter nos conventions (-> voir la section 3/3 du 1er fil du forum)

i.e. [Pixman] Echec d'installation - absence mmx   Par avance merci  :Wink: 

Concernant ton erreur au configure : étant donné que le support "mmx" est bien activé via tes useflags, je pense que tes optimisations cflag peuvent être en cause. Je ne sais pas l'origine de ce choix mais cela n'y est pas étranger à mon sens...

```
CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe" 
```

Tu pourrais virer le -mtune (voire également passer le march à "native" tant qu'à faire) et voir si c'est mieux ?

----------

## L4u7r3

merci  :Very Happy: 

j'ai "choisi" ce CFLAGS en fonction de mon processeur et de cette page web => http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Core_i7_and_Core_i5.2C_Xeon_55xx

j'ai fais les modifications et rien ne change c'est toujours la même erreur

----------

## boozo

(Arf! dsl c'est vrai que j'aurais dû te le préciser vu que tu débutes  :Embarassed: )

Donc si tu modifies tes cflags le minimum est de repasser sur la toochain pour les jeux d'instructions soient pris en compte donc refaire #emerge -1v gcc glibc binutils préalablement à l'instal de tout nouveau prog

Dans certains cas, selon la portée de la modification réalisée, il faut repasser sur plus de choses i.e. @system voire @world

----------

## L4u7r3

j'ai fais 

```
#emerge -1v gcc glibc binutils world
```

et un 

```
#emerge x11-libs/pixman 
```

et j'ai toujours les même erreurs  :Sad: 

----------

## boozo

*Uuuh* ! Tu peux poster de nouveau tes emerge --info et le log de compilation de pixman stp (ici tant qu'a faire)

----------

## sebB

```
CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -02 -pipe" 
```

Dans le -O2 c'est bien le "O" (la lettre) et non le "0" (zéro) que tu as mis?

D'après ce post avec les meme CFLAGS que toi ca compile bien

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-928480-start-0.html

----------

## L4u7r3

Merci seb 

c'était sa le soucis j'avais mis un "0" a la place d'un "O" --' 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

Edit: Ok bon test conforme je reproduit l'erreur initiale donc RAS - bravo seb  :Smile:  j'avais rien vu

dcj'ai corrigé le post pour éviter le report d'erreur pour d'autres 

Par contre, je vais revoir qq bricoles avec gcc car je ne trouve pas ce comportement normal du tout et l'ouput de compilation ne devrait pas être celui-là logiquement ! cache qqch chose de pas net tout çà...  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *L4u7r3 wrote:*   

> Merci seb 
> 
> c'était sa le soucis j'avais mis un "0" a la place d'un "O" --' 
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide 

 

Heuu excusez moi mais normalement et d'expérience, les erreurs de cet ordre ne donnent pas cette sortie de log que L4u7r3 (cf ses log initiaux ci-dessous). Le compilateur donne plutôt du "checking whether the C compiler works... no", "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables", etc

Et par ailleurs, si l'install a été faite ainsi, il est probable que d'autres erreurs soient apparues bien mais alors bien plus tôt. 

Je peux avoir qq infos pour ma culture ?   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

>  >>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0
> 
> * pixman-0.26.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  ...                 [ ok ]
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> ...

 

----------

